# Long term stay.



## KTM540SX (Jul 17, 2011)

First of all hello, this is my first post.
My question is.

Do you have to register for residency to stay over 90 days in one year, or just one trip ?
I intend to travel to southern Cyprus in September for a month and find a long term rental.
A Villa or appartment in an area I like. Probably Famagusta area.
Before I commit myself and pay for a year rental contract.
I would like to know if I can stay more than 90 days multiple trip or not in one year ?
Thanks for replies in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KTM540SX said:


> First of all hello, this is my first post.
> My question is.
> 
> Do you have to register for residency to stay over 90 days in one year, or just one trip ?
> ...


If you intend to spend more than a total of 185 days a year in Cyprus you need to register for residency.


----------



## KTM540SX (Jul 17, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If you intend to spend more than a total of 185 days a year in Cyprus you need to register for residency.


Thankyou very much thats exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If you intend to spend more than a total of 185 days a year in Cyprus you need to register for residency.


Hi Veronica

Do you know if this is the same throughout the EC? - I am in France.

I presume this figure is calculated on being "the greater part of a year" but I thought I had previously seen 90 days mentioned somewhere?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Clic Clac said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Do you know if this is the same throughout the EC? - I am in France.
> 
> I presume this figure is calculated on being "the greater part of a year" but I thought I had previously seen 90 days mentioned somewhere?


You would be better asking this on the France section of our forum. 
France Expat Forum for Expats Living in France - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

I assume it is the same throughout the EU but would not like to say for certain.

Veronica


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> You would be better asking this on the France section of our forum.
> France Expat Forum for Expats Living in France - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
> 
> I assume it is the same throughout the EU but would not like to say for certain.
> ...


Have done - Thanks.

Tried to thank you yesterday but I was blocked from posting again for some reason.
Newbie? :confused2:


----------

